# Need advice from a former fat girl (cut? bulk? confused)



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok, so how do I build muscle and burn fat? (if that's even possible) I have a lot of bodyfat (over 30%). However, I have an awesome shape.  Small waste, broad shoulders, big thighs (needs to be smaller though)...decent ass. I am 37 with 2 children (daughter did a number on me).  I want to build muscle but I am confused on my caloric intake.  So far I eat 1865 calories on maintenance (I believe this means deficit) and a little over 2000 when training (surplus?).  Some days. I am strong, some days I am weak.  Don't really know how to progress and at what point to recaluclate my TDEE.  I've been training for 5 months and am losing my assets (however I've maintained a weight of 165 lbs).  tits and ass are gone! I thought training helped you to build them.  Hmmm... I'm seeing a bit of definition upper body but lower body...(nothing).  Perhaps I don't have realistic goals....what's with all the 6 month transformations anyway?? 

I've obviously been going about things wrong because I've had 2 injuries so far (the beauty of trying on your own) (injured hip flexors recently).  I have had a lot of great advice and information on here but still a bit confused.  Don't know how I should go about my diet.  I am afraid to gain weight and I am afraid to lose weight.  I am a female wanting to look like more of a fitness model...so muscle without too much size (bulk).  I am aunatural so I don't take gear (will probably think about it in future), however right now I am not even close to the level I need to be at.  I know at times we all forget when we first began and what it was like.  

I once complimented a chik on her arms and asked her what she did and she nearly bit my head off.  So please any help is very much appreciated.  I see alot of slim ladies on here with mass (rippedzilla is super gorg).  I am not slim....and I would love to see the veins popping out my arms, however, not sure if it will every be possible.  I don't see anyone on here that has fat issues so I would appreciate advice from someone who has a bodytype similiar to mine (endomorph) or knows how to achieve results with a bodytype like mine.

My macro spread is 45/35/20...(I keep it simple just in case)...I have bought books on macronutirent diets and recipies and I have measuring cups and a scale.  It takes me at times 3 days to fit all my macros in my daily caloric intake and it drives me nuts.  I end up getting depressed....I am feeling very lost.  Love the guys on here, but can't relate cuz I'm not a dude and body is not like a dude...although I wish I was a dude.

Regarding my work ethic...I go hard.  I train 6 days a week just because it helps me stay grounded...I switch it up a bit and I'm still learning muscle mind connection...so far can do 2 pull ups..horrayy!!!  I'm in the gym for an hour and half at 5 am....I think thats it...feel free to ask quetsions, give advice...etc.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 24, 2017)

PM rippedzilla (he's a dude...avatar is not him) he is an excellent choice to help you


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> PM rippedzilla (he's a dude...avatar is not him) he is an excellent choice to help you



yep.  Him or spongy.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd like to point out that training (lifting weights and or cardio) does not build "tits".  Tits are adipose and glandular tissue.  So if you have lost and/or are losing weight or recomping slowly, inevitably some of it will come in the form of smaller boobs.  And if you want to build a bigger ass then you need to really focus on glute dominate exercises; which outside of squatting I can't help with.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> I'd like to point out that training (lifting weights and or cardio) does not build "tits".  Tits are adipose and glandular tissue.  So if you have lost and/or are losing weight or recomping slowly, inevitably some of it will come in the form of smaller boobs.  And if you want to build a bigger ass then you need to really focus on glute dominate exercises; which outside of squatting I can't help with.



I know this hun...I don't really care about tits anyhoo...I guess I was more emphasizing on my weight loss.  Thanks for you comment.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 24, 2017)

Trodizzle :32 (18):


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> PM rippedzilla (he's a dude...avatar is not him) he is an excellent choice to help you



Me being a dude does not change the truth of the statement that "rippedzilla is super gorg" 


Muffy, I'll respond to your PM a bit later...lots of travelling today...feeling sleepy...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> PM rippedzilla (he's a dude...avatar is not him) he is an excellent choice to help you



so thats why shes not responding to my cock pic pms?


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Me being a dude does not change the truth of the statement that "rippedzilla is super gorg"
> 
> 
> Muffy, I'll respond to your PM a bit later...lots of travelling today...feeling sleepy...



I freaking la la lubs her (muah!)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

I like me some fat on a girl muff


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like me some fat on a girl muff



That's cuz you a real Alpha...(winks)...been practicing my twerk tho (blush face)


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2017)

Muffy said:


> That's cuz you a real Alpha...(winks)...been practicing my twerk tho (blush face)



Lawd have mercy


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Me being a dude does not change the truth of the statement that "rippedzilla is super gorg"



lol, my bad...you are so correct!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 24, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> so thats why shes not responding to my cock pic pms?



it's highly a possibility ......


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 24, 2017)

Muffy said:


> I've been training for 5 months and am losing my assets (however I've maintained a weight of 165 lbs).  tits and ass are gone! I thought training helped you to build them.





Muffy said:


> I know this hun...I don't really care about tits anyhoo...I guess I was more emphasizing on my weight loss.  Thanks for you comment.



Clearly.  

I digress.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Clearly.
> 
> I digress.



(Stick tounge out face)


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

You here to help or draw cards wide hips...By the way just how wide are them hips???


----------



## Dex (Jan 24, 2017)

You can do those side bends and sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt...


----------



## Muffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Dex said:


> You can do those side bends and sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt...[/QUOTE
> 
> This......


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 24, 2017)

Yea Dizzle was a fat chick once, he should be able to help.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 25, 2017)

Muffy said:


> You here to help or draw cards wide hips...By the way just how wide are them hips???



Wide enough that I'm uncomfortable walking past construction workers or going out alone after dark :32 (16):


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 25, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Yea Dizzle was a fat chick once, he should be able to help.


----------



## Milo (Jan 25, 2017)

Also prepared to critique twerking technique.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 26, 2017)

Milo said:


> Also prepared to critique twerking technique.



I can do left rights...Only in reverse cowgirl...For some reason my right jerks better then the left....Im open to input.....Perhaps widehips can chime in and give me some pointers


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

Muffy said:


> For some reason my right jerks better then the left..



Mine does too but it's hard to control the mouse and jerk with the same hand


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like me some fat on a girl muff



A comma would help :32 (18):


----------



## Muffy (Jan 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Mine does too but it's hard to control the mouse and jerk with the same hand



lololololol


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 28, 2017)

Muffy said:


> I can do left rights...Only in reverse cowgirl...For some reason my right jerks better than the left....Im open to input.....Perhaps widehips can chime in and give me some pointers



That's all I've got.  You're welcome


----------



## Hulkishebulk (Dec 5, 2017)

First off i would like to start by saying youre still very attractive so if thats the problem it shouldn't be but applauds for wanting to get and stay in shape. Now if you want to lose fat and cut there is only 2 ways 1 exercise with alot of cardio and diet. 2 simulate cardio and diet. 1 = to keep weight on keep carbs up look up an oil that has alot of carbs but watch out cause some are really un healthy so watch your hdl and ldl. Then target stair climbers incline treds hip thrust those side leg up things lol for got the name are good for shape. Squats, lunges, press, etc are good for size. If you want to cheat with no drugs invest in a 8 pad tens device hook em up to jabooty 2 times a day 1 while working out 2 while reading a book in bed before seep it increases hgh and blood flow guess when your body makes the most hgh hint its not while youre awake. For brest close arm dips,  push ups, and  fly's  hers a secret brest pumps work over time and can help you retain side shape and collagen when you also realize they now have them with tens devices and the aforementioned sience still applies you can invest in those as well but take a ai while you do. Now intermediate fasting is a good idea with carb loading during the first meal. green tea helps and one a day sups help to curb hunger, then load up on carbs and protine later. When you carefully plan and researh you can create a good routine. 2 simulateing is simple targeted tens placement ,carnadine, sr9009, yoga, Pilates are all good fat burners, and every thing but the carnadine and sr9009 make your body produce higher levels of gh witch will help you heal improve workout burn fat and build sexy buns of steel. I hope this helped feel free to pm me aswell as any one else if you have questions, and fact check my post before you look like a troll.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 5, 2017)

wtf did I just read?  Carb pil and tens units?  and side leg thingys?  and spelling *breast* wrong?  also, resurrecting a thread from almost a year old?  Man, or woman, I'm not trying to be a **** and appreciate it if you have some input...  but ending your post by telling splmeone to check your post before she looks like a troll is just bizarre...


----------



## Hulkishebulk (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah i wote i quickly and left some spelling mistakes . Im new to forums and didn't check before i posted sorry about that. But i never said anything about pills. And i have had people giving very bad advice. Lateral leg raises = side leg thingys. There thank you and sorry for any mistakes to this thread.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 5, 2017)

Hulkishebulk said:


> Yeah i wote i quickly and left some spelling mistakes . Im new to forums and didn't check before i posted sorry about that. But i never said anything about pills. And i have had people giving very bad advice. Lateral leg raises = side leg thingys. There thank you and sorry for any mistakes to this thread.



ok, this post makes more sense.  thank you for clarifying.  we've had a number of trolls and shills lately


----------



## Muffy (Dec 11, 2017)

Spongy said:


> wtf did I just read?  Carb pil and tens units?  and side leg thingys?  and spelling *breast* wrong?  also, resurrecting a thread from almost a year old?  Man, or woman, I'm not trying to be a **** and appreciate it if you have some input...  but ending your post by telling splmeone to check your post before she looks like a troll is just bizarre...



Good looking out!


----------



## Muffy (Dec 11, 2017)

Hulkishebulk said:


> First off i would like to start by saying youre still very attractive so if thats the problem it shouldn't be but applauds for wanting to get and stay in shape. Now if you want to lose fat and cut there is only 2 ways 1 exercise with alot of cardio and diet. 2 simulate cardio and diet. 1 = to keep weight on keep carbs up look up an oil that has alot of carbs but watch out cause some are really un healthy so watch your hdl and ldl. Then target stair climbers incline treds hip thrust those side leg up things lol for got the name are good for shape. Squats, lunges, press, etc are good for size. If you want to cheat with no drugs invest in a 8 pad tens device hook em up to jabooty 2 times a day 1 while working out 2 while reading a book in bed before seep it increases hgh and blood flow guess when your body makes the most hgh hint its not while youre awake. For brest close arm dips,  push ups, and  fly's  hers a secret brest pumps work over time and can help you retain side shape and collagen when you also realize they now have them with tens devices and the aforementioned sience still applies you can invest in those as well but take a ai while you do. Now intermediate fasting is a good idea with carb loading during the first meal. green tea helps and one a day sups help to curb hunger, then load up on carbs and protine later. When you carefully plan and researh you can create a good routine. 2 simulateing is simple targeted tens placement ,carnadine, sr9009, yoga, Pilates are all good fat burners, and every thing but the carnadine and sr9009 make your body produce higher levels of gh witch will help you heal improve workout burn fat and build sexy buns of steel. I hope this helped feel free to pm me aswell as any one else if you have questions, and fact check my post before you look like a troll.



Thank you for this!  As well as the compliment.  I will def look into the 8 pad tens.  Please recommend a brand...xoxo


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah I wouldn't recommend taking his advice... you do look good doe.


----------



## Msbeeficake (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm looking for a female perspective on my conundrum...Diet related. I've had an awesome diet for 3 years. For the first 2 years I counted calories and stuck around 1200-1300 cals to lose 110 pounds. Now everything is different. I've upped my calories and cared more about macros for the past year. Continued to lose BF and pack on muscle. I'm wanting to cut until October. But have been at a plateau for roughly 2 months. Weight hasn't budged and BF is still roughly the same. I lift 5 days per week & 2-3 days of 40 min SS.
My macros:
120g C 
150g P
41g F 
30g of fiber
I've never carb cycled. But do have pizza twice a month..omnomnom My entire diet is clean aside from pizza. My question is, why the long plateau, do my macros need to change or am I being impatient?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes, carbs are high at 120 everyday and especially now as you have lost all that weight....I’d need more information about what you eat, how you are training and what weight are you at? You can PM me if you want

Awesome job, congrats!!!


----------



## Msbeeficake (Jul 5, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yes, carbs are high at 120 everyday and especially now as you have lost all that weight....I’d need more information about what you eat, how you are training and what weight are you at? You can PM me if you want
> 
> I'm at 21 posts, let me sneak in a couple more to PM you


----------



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2018)

really should have started your own thread.


----------



## Msbeeficake (Jul 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> really should have started your own thread.


I figured that out after I pushed reply..whoops. Please forgive me :32 (11):


----------

